# Constipation



## dbozung

Somebody please tell me what pregnant constipation feels like, because I feel like that might be what's going on with me. Nothing on the internet is really giving me "how it feels." And if this is what's going on with me, what natural remedies are there for constipation (I'm not taking any medicine during pregnancy)? :wacko:


----------



## Little_Nugget

Well mine is horrible. Makes me extremely sore around my whole pelvic area. Front and back. You feel desperate to go but nothing you do makes anything come out. Mines giving me awful lower back ache and I also have tons of gas according to my sonographer but it's all trapped. I haven't actually been able to wind :s

She suggested the best thing to relieve it is lots and lots of fluids - not caffeine though. Upping my fibre intake and buying some fybogel which is a natural product that is basically a softener. I've not tried mine yet but I will later today cos I'm desperate for the toilet and so uncomfortable :( 

Try that and hope it helps xx


----------



## lintu

I suffer really bad with wind and constipation, Iv tried everything, the most effective being Raisins and liquorice.

You can just increase your water intake and increase bran, but i have IBS so extra bran aggrivates that, Liquorice is good and rather fast acting and doesnt give you the same tummy ache that the raisins do.

I can tell why mine is kicking off, i get really bloated, heavy and sluggish then i get really bad cramps, i can go to the loo and nothing :(.

Good luck :hugs:


----------

